# Replacement e-collar transmitter



## willsmon (Nov 29, 2014)

Does anybody have suggestions on where to find a replacement transmitter for an old tri tronics flyway special? I bought the collar and transmitter from collarclinic.com and lost the transmitter in deep water while hunting yesterday.  If anybody has tips on replacing just the transmitter that would be helpful.  Worst case scenario I guess I can buy another reconditioned set and have an extra collar.


----------



## Joe Overby (Nov 30, 2014)

Honestly I'd call collar clinic back and see if the'd sell you an transmitter. I'd also put a wtb ad on rtf and see if anyone has one. Other than that, the new dogtra arc is some kind of special.


----------



## JKnieper (Nov 30, 2014)

I would think the good folks at collar clinic will help if they can.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Nov 30, 2014)

willsmon said:


> Does anybody have suggestions on where to find a replacement transmitter for an old tri tronics flyway special? I bought the collar and transmitter from collarclinic.com and lost the transmitter in deep water while hunting yesterday.  If anybody has tips on replacing just the transmitter that would be helpful.  Worst case scenario I guess I can buy another reconditioned set and have an extra collar.



is the collar/ transmitter a G2 or G3? cause the only place that had G3 transmitters when i was looking for one was gun dog supply. collar clinic may have some refurbished transmitters. also the pro 200 is the same exact transmitter as the flyway just a different color sticker on the front.


----------



## willsmon (Dec 1, 2014)

Just got off the phone with Collar Clinic.  They said to send in the collar, they would build a transmitter to match it and then mail it back to me for $169, which is the same price as just buying another refurbished flyway special collar and transmitter.  They have the dogtra NCP 200 gold for just under $150 refurbished.  Joe I know you use dogtra, what do you (and everyone else) think about that model compared to another flyway special? The arc does look mighty good but it's a bit out of my price range as a student.


----------



## Joe Overby (Dec 2, 2014)

willsmon said:


> Just got off the phone with Collar Clinic.  They said to send in the collar, they would build a transmitter to match it and then mail it back to me for $169, which is the same price as just buying another refurbished flyway special collar and transmitter.  They have the dogtra NCP 200 gold for just under $150 refurbished.  Joe I know you use dogtra, what do you (and everyone else) think about that model compared to another flyway special? The arc does look mighty good but it's a bit out of my price range as a student.


I wouldn't buy the ncp 200...you might be surprised at just how affordable an arc really is...especially if you're prepared to spend $169 +shipping for a refurbed collar...


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 2, 2014)

Check UKC Forums classifieds. Tritronics all over it because everybody is trading up to GPS/Ecollar combos.


----------



## Joe Overby (Dec 3, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> Check UKC Forums classifieds. Tritronics all over it because everybody is trading up to GPS/Ecollar combos.



People are ditching TT because they were bought out by Garmin. Garmin is refusing to repair TT equipment. All TT is being phased out with Garmin junk. Buy all the TT you want right now...in 12 more months you won't be able to have it repaired when it breaks...and you'll be stuck buying something else then...might as well buy a Dogtra now and not spend your money 2x.


----------



## BobSacamano (Dec 3, 2014)

I got the Dogra Arc as Joe mentioned before they were available and I think they hit a home run with that one. I use it every day on a bunch of dogs and have no complaints. It has the same juice or more as their 3500. Has a very slim design with the entire receiver under the collar, but rather than a sort of boxy thick receiver its spread out over more of the collar area. Where it leaves virtually nothing to get hung up on limbs or other obstructions when hunting. They are fairly affordable and for just a little more than what CC is asking you to pay to get your old collar fixed you could be in business for many years. (just can't lose the transmitter in the swamp).


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 4, 2014)

i agree with what joe an bob are saying i would get dogtra over TT if i was buying and if i had not bought a new transmitter back in June i would be looking at the buying the new dogtra edge rt. very similar to the tube style tritonics. but i will run what i have till it breaks or dies.


----------



## willsmon (Dec 5, 2014)

I will go with the arc when I save up the cash.  Looks like there is even a little ring for attaching the transmitter to a lanyard.  Funny thing is before losing the TT, I thought many times about how nice having the receiver on a lanyard would be....oh well.  And x2 for anyone interested in Garmin stuff.  I bought one of those new Delta's before I found collar clinic and sent the thing back immediately, it's a piece of trash.


----------

